# Tried, but F@H isn't working



## headshot119 (Aug 21, 2010)

I intstalled the client to run F@H on my CPU to start with, filled in all the details except a passkey.

Now it seems to download a work packet, then just sits at 0 out of XXXXXXX <0%>

Any ideas guys.

I also tried it on my GPU and got my same results, and surprisingly it wouldn't run on my 4830.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2001022&postcount=987


----------

